# Thinking about doing some free art?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm bored and I feel like drawing... I can draw pretty much anything. :3 Just ask.

I'll take the first 5 requests, then once I finish them, I'll take more.

This shall be were I put requests, just so I can keep track of them and you guys can see where you stand. :3 I'll try my best to get all of you!

1.)
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)

If I somehow overlook you, shoot me a PM and yell at me for ignoring you, then I'll draw yours. xD


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Will you draw my Niklaus?
C:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd be willing to do an art trade for one of my little ragamuffin, Don Quixote.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i will dig up a pic soon. it gonna be the betta in my profile.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Will you draw my Niklaus?
> C:


Will do! He's beautiful. :3



Skyewillow said:


> I'd be willing to do an art trade for one of my little ragamuffin, Don Quixote.


Ooh, art trade? I have two bettas, Patriot and Tiny Tina. You can pick whichever one you want to do. :3 Don Quixote's adorable.



blu the betta said:


> i will dig up a pic soon. it gonna be the betta in my profile.


Okay. Just post a picture as soon as you can so I can get to work on it. :3

--

Also, I wasn't aware I couldn't edit the first post once it was posted >w>; Oops.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86;1443898Ooh said:


> I can do ya two for two? My other walmart rehab hasn't gotten any love yet because he's been recovering. I'll pm you a picture after I change his water so I can even see him! lol
> 
> EDIT:
> I can even draw them together ^_^


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I can do ya two for two? My other walmart rehab hasn't gotten any love yet because he's been recovering. I'll pm you a picture after I change his water so I can even see him! lol


Alrighty! Sounds good to me. :3


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

You can draw scooter from my albums!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Diablo ^_^


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay! So THIS is where I'll post the list. xD

1.) MiyuMikaelson - Niklaus
2.) Skyewillow - Don Quixote and Diablo
3.) blu the betta
4.) eemmais - Scooter
5.)


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Niklaus





Skyewillow said:


> Diablo


Would you guys like previews? :3 I sketched them out. I'm going to fix them up a bit and color them in tomorrow, and get to the others! So far, I did Niklaus and Diablo. Hope you guys like them so far. Let me know if there's any editing you'd like me to do before I finish them tomorrow. I'm tired and I need to find my shiny pens for coloring. x3 So I'll finish them up tomorrow and do the others.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

a sneak peek would be awesome ^_^


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> a sneak peek would be awesome ^_^


Just click on Diablo's name.  I linked it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he looks awesome! ^_^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Are there any spots left?! Because I would love one! You can choose anyone (but Romeo) from my albums. :3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Bettacrazygirl - I PM'd you the lineart.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can do indigo if you get the time:-D he's in my album here Indigo

thanks
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4944


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> Are there any spots left?! Because I would love one! You can choose anyone (but Romeo) from my albums. :3


One more spot! You made it just in time. :3



Indigo Betta said:


> you can do indigo if you get the time:-D he's in my album here Indigo
> 
> thanks
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4944


You're 6th, but as soon as I finish the others, you'll be at the top of the list. :3


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

UPDATED LIST

1.) MiyuMikaelson - Niklaus (lineart done)
2.) Skyewillow - Don Quixote and Diablo (lineart done)
3.) blu the betta
4.) eemmais - Scooter
5.) madmonahan

RESERVED SPOTS

6.) Indigo Betta


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I was wondering if I could be after Indigo?

If so, can you please do Alvalta? She's in the sorority in my albums.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Niklaus looks amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!

Thank you so much!!!!!!!
DDD <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hershey said:


> I was wondering if I could be after Indigo?
> 
> If so, can you please do Alvalta? She's in the sorority in my albums.


Sure! 



MiyuMikaelson said:


> Niklaus looks amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!
> DDD <3 <3 <3 <3


You're welcome!  I'll fix him up and color him ASAP, then give you the finished product.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sorry I haven't finished yet, guys! Things got really hectic with school, so I haven't been able to start anyone else's fish yet. I also can't find my sparkly pens and I'm very disappointed. I'll have to use colored pencil.  Niklaus and Diablo will be finished very soon, all I have to do is color them. Then I'll start everyone else's!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been busy with taking care of my fish and school work, so I haven't been able to finish your drawings yet! I'm sorry! I WILL do it, I swear. You can nag at me if you want. xD I'll get them done as soon as I can, I promise.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Niklaus looks amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!
> DDD <3 <3 <3 <3


Here's Niklaus. 










I tried my best to match his body color! I think he looks pretty good.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow!! He looks AMAZING! You are a VERY good artist.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello! I was wondering if you could do Angel. The dark spots are purple.


----------

